# Toronto recommendations July 20-24



## valgard (Jul 10, 2018)

Going to Toronto July 20-24, looking for recommendations for places to eat and things to do. Just nothing crazy expensive but anything cheap eats and mid level is welcomed. Also, if someone wants to meet we can arrange something. I’m probably not bringing much stuff but at least a couple stones for when I meet Jeremy. 

thanks in advance,

Carlos


----------

